# Overclocking on Intel DG31PR



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Guys
I was thinking to overclock my CPU but I heard that Intel locked their boards and you can't overclock on intel boards! any ideas guys?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I would try posting on the Overclockers forum as they would know if this is possible and how if so.

-Redeye


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

yep, you're right, moved it 
thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I suspect the Bios is very limited to user changes. Boot to the Bios and see what it offers.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

The Bios offers nothing for overclocking I'm afraid
the only option available is to make the CPU run on 1 core or 2 cores
that's it!
and I think that's why most gamers hate Intel boards! Ouch!


----------

